# 02 Izuzu NPR fisher mm2 mount ideas



## pcgjr47 (Sep 9, 2010)

cant seem to find any mm2 mounts for my 02 Izuzu NPR . Only fisher part I found is for 08 and up. Anyone have info or part number thanks


----------

